# New Garden/Firepit



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Turned this low spot area into a fire pit with garden landscaping and some drainage solutions the past week. Still waiting on some mulch for the garden and rock for the drainage area to make it look like a dry creek area. Was originally just a garden project with a drainage solutions for the flooding that happens twice a year down there but when I was tilling it, my lovely wife said "I have an idea". My response was "This is going to be expensive". That idea was a firepit and it needed to be done before my shoulder surgery today. 
Going to add some dwarf lilacs on the long side to soften the lot line and add some more annuals along the live edge.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Looks great! Good luck with the surgery.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)




----------



## McDiddles (Feb 24, 2020)

nice work!


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Looks great you will definitely enjoy on those cool nights


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Beautiful, though you make me feel like a slacker. I too have surgery in a few days and am trying to get things done. Wife asked me to assemble a tin fire pit and we put it where the kids pool temporary pool is not going this year.......... I am not showing her your project.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Job is done besides a hedge of lilacs.


----------

